# Smoked Paprika?



## smokinsteve (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever attempted to smoke paprika?  Can you give details such as temp, wood, duration?  Inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have seen smoked paprika in the stores but it has never occurred to me to articulately smoke it myself.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2010)

SmokinSteve said:


> Has anyone ever attempted to smoke paprika?  Can you give details such as temp, wood, duration?  Inquiring mind wants to know.




Never done it, but it's on my list to try.

I would think cold smoking would work well, but you need heat in your MES 30 to burn chips.  Paprika won't melt, so i guess heat around 200* would work and I bet it loses it's flavor quickly, so store it in a sealed container.  i would smoker for 5-6 hours.

Wood - I would think Hickory to see if the Paprika takes on the smoky flavor/aroma.

Todd


----------



## ak1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Smoke some pepper until it's dry. Then grind it up nice & fine. That's pretty much what paprika is.

What is used is typically Capsicum Annuum. Basically anything from Bell pepper on to others will work.

Thing is there are certain varieties of pepper that are used depending on where you live. What pepper one uses in Spain is slightly different from the pepper in Hungary, which is different from what is used in India...etc.

As for how long to smoke, what temp... It's hard to say. It pretty much depends on the peppers you have. 

What you want to do is cold smoke the pepper( keep it under 100 degrees), so that you are drying it, but not cooking. What you will find is that the peppers are similar to meat; basically, it's done when it's done.


----------



## venture (Nov 22, 2010)

I just core and seed the red peppers and slice to halves or quarters depending on their size.  Throw them on with the meat at 225 - 250 for about 2 or 2 1/2 hours until they are dried.  Cool and grind. Wood of your choice, I would think hickory or oak which have worked fine for me. Maybe even mesquite, but I haven't tried it.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2010)

This would be a good one for the "Pepper God"

Rich You There?

Todd


----------



## smokinsteve (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts.  I will have to give it a try and see.  I will let you know the results!


----------



## ethm1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have used the store bought variety for a year, it is awesome stuff.  Home smoked would be good too.  I use it on lots of stuff.  Bacon salt is good too.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've done it.  Bought a can of Hungarian paprika and spread it on a tray and cold smoked it.  Worked great.  I use it in a lot of dishes.


----------



## unclejojo (May 15, 2011)

what wood is commonly used for smokin paprika?


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

I just smoke some of the powder when I am smoking some cheese or nuts. It seems to take almost any flavor of wood


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

From Wikipedia:

Spanish Paprika (_Pimentón_) is available in three versions, mild (_Pimentón Dulce_), moderately spicy (_Pimentón Agridulce_), and very spicy (_Pimentón Picante_.) Some Spanish paprika, including _Pimentón de la Vera_ has a distinct smokey flavor and aroma as it is dried by smoking, typically using oak wood.[sup][6]  [/sup]

  Craig


----------



## wingnut (May 15, 2011)

*Actually smoking paprika went out of 'fad' in the mid '60's, it burned too hot and was hard to roll,   oops wrong forum.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Tried smoking fish once, but couldn't keep the papers lit.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Spanish Paprika (_Pimentón_) is available in three versions, mild (_Pimentón Dulce_), moderately spicy (_Pimentón Agridulce_), and very spicy (_Pimentón Picante_.) Some Spanish paprika, including _Pimentón de la Vera_ has a distinct smokey flavor and aroma as it is dried by smoking, typically using oak wood.[sup][6]  [/sup]
> 
> Craig


Craig, congrats on some spot on information.

Redarding smoking your own paprika,it's like others have said, use a cold smoke method. I do this often with salt, peppercorns, garlic powder, and coriander seeds. Keep the temp low, and you need to smoke it for at least three hours. And for wood I use a combo of mesquite and apple. You can play with the flavorings by using different woods.The AMNS is ideal for this type of smoke. It's all good my friend.


----------



## biaviian (May 16, 2011)

I'm coming to the party a bit late but I do it with heat.  I've been doing this for the past year and it works great.  First I put them in for a few hours (typical smoking temps) then I let them sun-dry the rest of the way.


----------



## venture (May 16, 2011)

It seems we have different things going on in this thread.  One is "making" paprika.  The other is "smoking" paprika.  Another might be called "making smoked paprika".

It is a good thing in this forum that we get inputs from people who do things differently.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tomputy (Jan 26, 2012)

in Hungary they use oak when making smoked Paprika ...


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 22, 2012)

I've smoked paprika in my la caja china using a smoke pistol, used oak pellets. it turned out great!

during that smoke I also smoked salt, three kinds of cheese, and hard boild eggs ( they make great deviled eggs).

I do have pics but they are on my ipad, I'll try to post.

Marty


----------



## porrito (Nov 21, 2012)

I visited a farm in  La Vera Spain and was shown a traditional smokehouse for pimenton. A beautiful old building with an oakfire burning 24/7. The peppers hung on strings high up and they stayed up there for about two weeks. So a very slow process. I purchased a digital Bradley with the cold smoke adaptor, but the smoke will be too concentrated and the drying too fast to make good pimenton according to the folks in Spain. I know this will be a waste of bisquettes but leaving the door slightly open might do the trick..? Just want to make chorizo the hard way you see:-)

Simen


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 21, 2012)

Venture said:


> It seems we have different things going on in this thread.  One is "making" paprika.  The other is "smoking" paprika.  Another might be called "making smoked paprika"..



Ok I grow my paprika, then smoke it, dry it and grind it......so I been making smoked paprika
here's this years link
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126863/smoked-hot-hungarian-peppers


----------



## smokinsteve (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever attempted to smoke paprika?  Can you give details such as temp, wood, duration?  Inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have seen smoked paprika in the stores but it has never occurred to me to articulately smoke it myself.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2010)

SmokinSteve said:


> Has anyone ever attempted to smoke paprika?  Can you give details such as temp, wood, duration?  Inquiring mind wants to know.




Never done it, but it's on my list to try.

I would think cold smoking would work well, but you need heat in your MES 30 to burn chips.  Paprika won't melt, so i guess heat around 200* would work and I bet it loses it's flavor quickly, so store it in a sealed container.  i would smoker for 5-6 hours.

Wood - I would think Hickory to see if the Paprika takes on the smoky flavor/aroma.

Todd


----------



## ak1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Smoke some pepper until it's dry. Then grind it up nice & fine. That's pretty much what paprika is.

What is used is typically Capsicum Annuum. Basically anything from Bell pepper on to others will work.

Thing is there are certain varieties of pepper that are used depending on where you live. What pepper one uses in Spain is slightly different from the pepper in Hungary, which is different from what is used in India...etc.

As for how long to smoke, what temp... It's hard to say. It pretty much depends on the peppers you have. 

What you want to do is cold smoke the pepper( keep it under 100 degrees), so that you are drying it, but not cooking. What you will find is that the peppers are similar to meat; basically, it's done when it's done.


----------



## venture (Nov 22, 2010)

I just core and seed the red peppers and slice to halves or quarters depending on their size.  Throw them on with the meat at 225 - 250 for about 2 or 2 1/2 hours until they are dried.  Cool and grind. Wood of your choice, I would think hickory or oak which have worked fine for me. Maybe even mesquite, but I haven't tried it.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2010)

This would be a good one for the "Pepper God"

Rich You There?

Todd


----------



## smokinsteve (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts.  I will have to give it a try and see.  I will let you know the results!


----------



## ethm1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have used the store bought variety for a year, it is awesome stuff.  Home smoked would be good too.  I use it on lots of stuff.  Bacon salt is good too.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've done it.  Bought a can of Hungarian paprika and spread it on a tray and cold smoked it.  Worked great.  I use it in a lot of dishes.


----------



## unclejojo (May 15, 2011)

what wood is commonly used for smokin paprika?


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

I just smoke some of the powder when I am smoking some cheese or nuts. It seems to take almost any flavor of wood


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

From Wikipedia:

Spanish Paprika (_Pimentón_) is available in three versions, mild (_Pimentón Dulce_), moderately spicy (_Pimentón Agridulce_), and very spicy (_Pimentón Picante_.) Some Spanish paprika, including _Pimentón de la Vera_ has a distinct smokey flavor and aroma as it is dried by smoking, typically using oak wood.[sup][6]  [/sup]

  Craig


----------



## wingnut (May 15, 2011)

*Actually smoking paprika went out of 'fad' in the mid '60's, it burned too hot and was hard to roll,   oops wrong forum.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Tried smoking fish once, but couldn't keep the papers lit.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Spanish Paprika (_Pimentón_) is available in three versions, mild (_Pimentón Dulce_), moderately spicy (_Pimentón Agridulce_), and very spicy (_Pimentón Picante_.) Some Spanish paprika, including _Pimentón de la Vera_ has a distinct smokey flavor and aroma as it is dried by smoking, typically using oak wood.[sup][6]  [/sup]
> 
> Craig


Craig, congrats on some spot on information.

Redarding smoking your own paprika,it's like others have said, use a cold smoke method. I do this often with salt, peppercorns, garlic powder, and coriander seeds. Keep the temp low, and you need to smoke it for at least three hours. And for wood I use a combo of mesquite and apple. You can play with the flavorings by using different woods.The AMNS is ideal for this type of smoke. It's all good my friend.


----------



## biaviian (May 16, 2011)

I'm coming to the party a bit late but I do it with heat.  I've been doing this for the past year and it works great.  First I put them in for a few hours (typical smoking temps) then I let them sun-dry the rest of the way.


----------



## venture (May 16, 2011)

It seems we have different things going on in this thread.  One is "making" paprika.  The other is "smoking" paprika.  Another might be called "making smoked paprika".

It is a good thing in this forum that we get inputs from people who do things differently.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tomputy (Jan 26, 2012)

in Hungary they use oak when making smoked Paprika ...


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 22, 2012)

I've smoked paprika in my la caja china using a smoke pistol, used oak pellets. it turned out great!

during that smoke I also smoked salt, three kinds of cheese, and hard boild eggs ( they make great deviled eggs).

I do have pics but they are on my ipad, I'll try to post.

Marty


----------



## porrito (Nov 21, 2012)

I visited a farm in  La Vera Spain and was shown a traditional smokehouse for pimenton. A beautiful old building with an oakfire burning 24/7. The peppers hung on strings high up and they stayed up there for about two weeks. So a very slow process. I purchased a digital Bradley with the cold smoke adaptor, but the smoke will be too concentrated and the drying too fast to make good pimenton according to the folks in Spain. I know this will be a waste of bisquettes but leaving the door slightly open might do the trick..? Just want to make chorizo the hard way you see:-)

Simen


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 21, 2012)

Venture said:


> It seems we have different things going on in this thread.  One is "making" paprika.  The other is "smoking" paprika.  Another might be called "making smoked paprika"..



Ok I grow my paprika, then smoke it, dry it and grind it......so I been making smoked paprika
here's this years link
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126863/smoked-hot-hungarian-peppers


----------

